# Fische vergiften?



## dupersuper (1. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Ja, ich weiss, ein provokanter Titel. Aber ich kann Euch sagen ich habe einen SOLCHEN Hals im Moment...

Hier zur kurzen Vorgeschichte:

- Problem hier im Forum beschrieben, dass ich Probleme mit dem Pflanzenwuchs hatte. Aufgrund von Eisendüngung und natürlich Neukauf von vielen Unterwasserpflanzen ist / war alles bestens. 
Insbesondere Tannenwedel kam sehr gut als auch die Seerosen sind jetzt prächtig. Ich hatte so im Wert von weit über 100 € neue Pflanzen gekauft. 
Alle gingen gut an,ich war sehr zufrieden (im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr).

So, dann war ich im Urlaub und kam wieder und alle Pflanzen waren wie von einer Kuh abgefressen. Ich dachte was ist denn hier los...

Klar sind da ein paar Goldfische drin, aber die können soetwas unmöglich anrichten.
Also beobachtete ich den Teich...und tatsächlich was sehr ich? Eine Karpfenart...keine Ahnung was für eine. Hat eine Farbe wie der Untergrund und ist daher nur sehr sehr schlecht zu sehen. Hat auch schon wirklich eine stattliche Größe. Eigentlich entdeckt man ihn nur wenn die Sonne genau auf den Teich strahlt. 

Toll dachte ich mir, wie kommt der denn da rein...vor allem...er ist noch nie aufgefallen. Da ich nicht füttere, hat er sich wohl am "Pflanzensalat" gemacht.

Nun, ich dachte mir nimm Dir Ruhe und Zeit einen Tag und dann mit dem Käscher. Gestern sah ich noch stolz den Tannenwedel der über die Wasseroberfläche aufstieg und fast unberührt war (dachte mir..hah..magst Du wohl nicht).

Heute morgen dann: Bis auf die Seerosen alles zerfetzt.
Jetzt ist das Maß voll. Mit zwei Leuten und Käschern und einem Netz haben wir es leider erfolglos probiert dieses "Biest" zu fangen. 

Der einzige Ausweg der mir nun bleibt ist entweder im Angelgeschäft etwas zu kaufen und ihn ködern oder aber den CU Gehalt im Wasser langsam erhöhen bis es sich erledigt hat (was dann aber die rechtlichen kleinen Fische auch betrifft) und  nicht wirklich meine Wahl ist. Fakt ist jedoch, dass ich mit üblichen Methoden diesen Fisch da nicht heraus bekomme.

So, liebe Forumsfreunde, welchen Tipp könnet Ihr mir noch geben, bevor ich eine Harpune baue ?



Vielen vielen Dank!


Gruß, 

Andre


----------



## Olli.P (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische vergiften?*

Hi Andre,


hast du es schon mal im dunkeln probiert??

Einer leuchtet den Fisch mit der Taschenlampe an und der andere fängt ihn mit dem Kescher heraus.

Ansonsten lass doch einfach mal so die hälfte, bis 2/3 Wasser ab und versuch ihn dann raus zu keschern( dürfte bei deiner Teichgröße ja nicht sooo viel an Wasser sein....).....

Und: Nix vergiften.


----------



## dupersuper (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische vergiften?*

Der Fisch ist tagsüber schon kaum zu sehen, das wird im dunkeln wohl extrem schwierig.
Ablassen des Wassers währe eine Maßnahme, aber durch die folgende Jagd wird mit 100%iger Sicherheit der komplette Untergrund aufgewühlt. Man sieht nichts mehr und der Fisch zeigt mit den Mittelfinger...wenn er einen hätte 


Wie ist es mit betäuben? Nach dem Fang genug Frischwasser auffüllen.

http://www.aquarium-bbs.de/fishkill/ms222.htm

Edit by Olli_P: Zitat entfernt weil direkt geantwortet wurde.


----------



## Olli.P (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische vergiften?*

Hi,

hast du keinen Pool??

Oder kannst dir irgendwo einen leihen  

Ich würde dann schon eher Wasser abpumpen vorziehen.  

Und keine Chemie  

Oder besorg dir, wie im anderen Thread schon geschrieben, eine Angel..........


----------



## dupersuper (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische vergiften?*

Hmm..so einen Plastikpool wäre eine Idee!! Da kann man wirklich drüber nachdenken!! 

Edit: Auch hier wurde direkt geantwortet


----------



## bussi67 (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische vergiften?*

Hi Andre   

Ich denke , so wie du den Fisch beschrieben hast , 
wird es sich um einen __ Graskarpfen handeln .

Versuche es doch erst mal mit einer normalen Angel , 
ein Stück Brot , oder einen fetten Wurm dran , 
dann sollte sich das Thema mit dem Jagen oder vergiften erledigt haben !!  


Gruß Dirk


----------



## chromis (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische vergiften?*

Hi,

eigentlich sollte das bei der Teichgröße kein Problem sein  
Nachts mit Taschenlampe ist die beste Gelegenheit. Allerdings nicht mit dem Netz im Wasser herumfuchteln sondern langsam mit dem Netz von unten an den Fisch heran . Es geht auch mit zwei Netzen. Ein großes Netz fest aufstellen und mit einem kleineren Netz den Fisch langsam hineintreiben.
Wenn das nicht funktioniert, geh in den Angelladen und frag nach einer Köderfischsenke.


----------



## dupersuper (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische vergiften?*

Also ich hab gerade bei ebay einen schönen Pool inkl. Pumpe erworben...für 45€ sehr günstig (Easy Pool Set). Fasst 3800 L bei 80% Füllung. Das reicht. 
Danach kann der Pool für unseren kleinen Sohn dienen.
Mit der Taschenlampe erde ich dann doch heute Abend einmal probieren..mal sehen, vielleicht klappt es ja!


----------



## dupersuper (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fische vergiften?*



			
				bussi67 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Andre
> 
> Ich denke , so wie du den Fisch beschrieben hast ,
> wird es sich um einen __ Graskarpfen handeln .
> Gruß Dirk



Hallo Dirk, habe mir im Forumslexikon einmal die Beschreibung und das Bild angesehen. Ja es ist exakt dieser Fisch, ein Garskarpfen...Ernährung: Pflanzen...Hmpfff!!


----------

